

App loyalty needs to stop so we get better apps - mgoesche
http://youscare.me/post/93343088034/app-loyalty-needs-to-stop-so-we-get-better-apps

======
delecti
Very few apps post an entirely new application entry when they update to a new
major version. When you go to Twitter's developer page, you see "Twitter", not
"Twitter 1.0, Twitter 2.0..."

I'm really not sure what this is asking us to do, if an app isn't getting
additional financial support when it updates to a new major version, then I'm
not sure what pressure there is if people start moving away. Is it (to borrow
from my earlier example) "stop using Twitter entirely" or "use a different
Twitter app?"

~~~
mgoesche
I'm actually more than happy to pay for a new version (e.g. TweetBot 2), but
I'm more referring to big company apps where there are funds and not indie
devs.

~~~
delecti
I am too, but the opportunity to do so is rather rare. I can't think of any
instances I've personally encountered.

